# Der Elm



## zwo x m (27. Juli 2009)

Hallöchen,

hier mal eine Threaderöffnung im Bezug auf Elm und Asse bei Braunschweig und Wolfenbüttel.

Ich werde mir mal eine Rad-Wanderkarte aus der Gegend besorgen und mal nach ein paar schönen Routen ausschau halten.
War am WE zu Fuss mit den Hunden im Reitlingstal. Landschaftlich schonmal wunderschön. 
Jetzt werde ich mir mal die Gegend mit meinem Bike vornehmen.

Wenn sich jemand im Elm oder Asse auskennt dann kann er hier posten.
So, dann hoffe ich mal das ich nicht der Einzige bin

greetz


----------



## schappi (27. Juli 2009)

Wußtest du nicht daß dort noch regelmäßig Treibjadgen auf Moutainbiker ausgeführt werden?
Ich wäre da vorsichtig mit biken!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

sowohl Elm als auch Asse sind sehr schön zum Biken.

Der Elm ist da mehr die Forstautobahn - die Asse bietet hingegen kleine feine Singletrails.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Wußtest du nicht daß dort noch regelmäßig Treibjadgen auf Moutainbiker ausgeführt werden?
> Ich wäre da vorsichtig mit biken!
> Gruß
> Schappi



Du verwechseltst da was. Weiter südlich gibt sich die Welt zivilisierter als auf eurem bewaldeten Felsenriff.




Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Der Elm ist da mehr die Forstautobahn -



...wer sich nicht auskennt.


----------



## Simmel (28. Juli 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> ...wer sich nicht auskennt.



Na wer die Runde um den Südsee als seinen Heimspot sieht, ist natürlich sehr verwöhnt


----------



## andirasper (28. Juli 2009)

Ich komme aus Wol`sburg, den Elm hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt...wäre ganz gut mal ein paar geographische Tips zu haben.


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. Juli 2009)

andirasper schrieb:


> ...wäre ganz gut mal ein paar geographische Tips zu haben.



Der Elm ist sogar auf LANDKARTEN vertreten.


----------



## andirasper (28. Juli 2009)

Na dann brauche ich ja nur noch die eingezeichneten "kleinen" Waldwege auf der LANDKARTE...


----------



## zwo x m (28. Juli 2009)

Bin schon dabei mir eine Karte zu besorgen. Die kleinen Wege sieht man wenn man eh unterwegs ist, probiert sie aus und schaut wo man ankommt
So habe ich das immer im Harz getan. Dort kenne ich mich rund um Innerstetal, Grantetal, Hahnenklee und Umgebeung aus.

Zurück zum Elm. Wenn ich die Karte habe, was sich wohl noch ein bisschen verzögert, könnte man sich am Elm irgendwo treffen und dann wird der Elm erkundet xD
Die Karte muss ich bestellen weil es sie hier nirgends gibt, auch nicht an den Tankstellen, zumindest nicht die Karte die ich favorisiere.

Ach ja und das mit den Treibjagten habe ich bemerkt, überall im Walde liegen die Radleichen. Schon sehr vergammelt keine Marke mehr zu erkennen.

Für kurzfristige und kurze Strecken kann man sich gegen Abend in Erkerode treffen (Erkerode Ortsausgang richtung Evessen ist ein Schild-Wanderhinweis zum Reitlingstal), da fahre ich meistens durch. Habe leider in der Woche erst ab 18Uhr Feierabend, bin 18:30 zu Haus und könnte gegen 19Uhr in Erkerode sein. 
Wenn sich dann einer anschliessen möchte sollte er es hier bekanntgeben.

Zur Zeit bin ich nicht wirklich in Form, also werden es auch keine Touren auf Zeit! Das kommt dann später wieder...


----------



## andirasper (28. Juli 2009)

Ich würde mich anschließen.


----------



## zwo x m (28. Juli 2009)

andirasper schrieb:


> Ich würde mich anschließen.



Suuuper.

Ich schaue fast täglich von der Arbeit aus hier im Forum mal rein.
Samstags muss ich bis 14Uhr arbeiten da kann ich dann auch mal früher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (28. Juli 2009)

Von WF aus bietet sich auch der Oderwald an. Wenn ihr euch bis dahin gut führt, biete ich mich für Sa. evtl. als Tourführer an.

edit

Asse ginge bei dem derzeit strahlenden Wetter natürlich auch.


----------



## andirasper (28. Juli 2009)

Bei mir isses immer abhängig wie die Frau arbeitet, diese Woche ist sie gerade Nachts im Krankenhaus unterwegs und da will der Hund von mir bespielt werden...mit meinem ist das immer etwas schlecht Spaß beim Fahrradfahren zu entwickeln, da muß ich mich zu sehr drauf konzentrieren das er nicht den Bestand an Wildtieren dezimiert 
Ansonsten wäre in der Woche auch nicht das Problem, wenn ich mein Radl morgens mitnehme könnte ich gleich von Lehre aus losschießen.

@ Flatter 
Samstach ist bei mir schon verplant, was ist denn mit Sonntag?


----------



## Simmel (28. Juli 2009)

@Flatter

Du bist böse...ich weiß genau, was Du vor hast


----------



## andirasper (28. Juli 2009)

Jetzt bin ich neugierig...


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. Juli 2009)

zwo x m schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> hier mal eine Threaderöffnung im Bezug auf Elm und Asse bei Braunschweig und Wolfenbüttel.



Die Idee ist übrigens nicht neu.... 

ELM

ELM

.....und das Thema gehört eigentlich hier hin: Hören sie nicht auf ihre Nachbarn. HIER wird ihnen geholfen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. Juli 2009)

Simmel schrieb:


> ...ich weiß genau, was Du vor hast



Ich nich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (28. Juli 2009)

andirasper schrieb:


> @ Flatter
> Samstach ist bei mir schon verplant, was ist denn mit Sonntag?



Ginge von mir aus auch. Dann aber Elm ab BS. 

Vllt findet ja der Herr Kaleun S. doch noch weiträumige Uniformteile?


----------



## Simmel (28. Juli 2009)

ich bin doch beim Festival in Wacken...


----------



## Edith L. (28. Juli 2009)

Ich habe schlaflose Nächte, wenn ich daran denke, dass einem das MTB-Proletariat auch noch diese letzte Nische des dortigen ungestörten Genusses endgültig versaut! 

Ich hoffe, dass meine Tourbeschreibungen auch zukünftig weiterhin beharrlich vom Pöbel ignoriert werden! 

Meine Tourberichte fallen daher denkbar knapp aus: 
Im Elm vor zwei Wochen....In der Asse letztes Wochenende.....es ist einfach nur geil und dieses "verstrahlte" Lächeln bin ich immer noch nicht los!


----------



## zwo x m (29. Juli 2009)

Ich wäre evtl. Samstag oder Sonntag auch dabei.
Kann ich jetzt noch nicht genau sagen, Samstag muss ich noch bis 14Uhr arbeiten. 

Sorry, das ich jetzt auch nochmal nen Elm Thread eröffnet habe, konnte den alten nur irgendwie nicht finden...

greetz


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. Juli 2009)

Tour


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. Juli 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Du verwechseltst da was. Weiter südlich gibt sich die Welt zivilisierter als auf eurem bewaldeten Felsenriff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war die oberflächliche Beschreibung. Natürlich gibt es dort auch geile Singletrails. Deswegen werde ich mich gleich mal dorthin auf die Reise begeben


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. Juli 2009)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Das war die oberflächliche Beschreibung. Natürlich gibt es dort auch geile Singletrails. Deswegen werde ich mich gleich mal dorthin auf die Reise begeben



Na hoffentlich findest du auch wieder zurück.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. Juli 2009)

Na klar 

Spaßig ist es gewesen...


----------



## marcel_wob (29. September 2015)

Ich grabe das Thema hier mal wieder aus...

Nach langer, laaaanger Zeit Enthaltsamkeit (über 10 Jahre..) bin ich seit einigen Monaten wieder dabei und sitze min. 1x pro Woche auf dem Rad. Hier im Raum Gifhorn wird das doch irgendwann langweilig, also soll es nächstes Wochenende in den Elm gehen.
Ich lese zwar viel über die Strecken dort, aber leider habe ich nirgends genaue Ortsangaben/Strecken gefunden, wo gute Wege sind.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Tipps geben. Geplant ist eine ca. 3Stunden-Tour, gern mit ein paar kleineren Herausforderungen, aber (gerade-)noch Hardtail-tauglich.
Anfahrt mit PKW, wo ich starte ist daher egal.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Edith L. (30. September 2015)

Hallo marcel,

such doch einfach mal unter http://www.bikemap.net/de/ unter Elm. Dann verfeinere noch etwas den Filter auf z.B. MTB und schon purzeln auch ein paar Elmtouren heraus.
Ansonsten wird hier derzeit u.a. der Elm gerockt. Da findest du auch nette Bikeanregung.

Für den Elm braucht man kein Fully, geht eigentlich auch alles super mit dem Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_wob (3. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war heute zum ersten Mal im Elm unterwegs. Macht schon Spaß 

Ich war aber hauptsächlich auf Feldwegen, richtige Trails habe ich leider nicht gefunden. Wenn man links und rechts vom Weg guckt, gibt es bestimmt einige Trails. Meine Abstecher sind aber alle in Sackgassen geendet. :-(

Habt ihr nochmal Tipps für mich? Bei Bikemap finde ich zwar reichlich Touren, ich will aber nicht unbedingt alle probieren bis ich eine gefundenen habe die Trail-lastig ist.

Danke vorab.


----------



## Edith L. (4. Oktober 2015)

Dann versuch mal die!

http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/2350466-veltheim-elm-erkerode/#/z15/52.19808,10.74229/terrain

Man kann zwar vielleicht noch ein zwei drei Variationen einbauen, aber die Tour ist so schon nicht ohne und es sind bereits ein paar seeehr nette Trails dabei!

Den Einstieg kann man auch über Hemkenrode hoch in den Elm starten und im ersten Wald rechts in einen Singletrail südlich rüber ein biegen und danach rechts runter fahren wo in der Tour von Veltheim kommend in den Elm eingestiegen wird.


----------



## marcel_wob (5. Oktober 2015)

Das nächste Wochenende kommt bestimmt ... 
 Ich werde berichten


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Oktober 2015)

Hallo *Edith*, danke dass Du Marcel eine Strecke von mir angeboten hast. *Marcel*, wenn Du mehr über den Elm erfahren möchtest, kann ich nur diesen Thread empfehlen, da ist auch was los.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/touren-trails-im-elm.575345/page-167


----------



## marcel_wob (31. Oktober 2015)

Morgen geht es mal wieder los..


----------



## Oberhutzel (31. Oktober 2015)

Hallo *Marcel*, wir starten um 9 Uhr von Parkplatz Rote Wiese in Braunschweig, zu einer kleinen Braunschweigumrundung 44 km, ggf. hast Du Interesse, denn der Elm ist z.T. schon gut matschig.


----------



## marcel_wob (31. Oktober 2015)

Danke für das Angebot.  Morgen bin ich mit nem Kumpel unterwegs.  Nächstes Mal gern.


----------



## Edith L. (1. November 2015)

marcel_wob schrieb:


> Morgen geht es mal wieder los..


 Und, wie war es diesmal?

@Oberhutzel 
Bei deiner Tourbeschreibung sind ein paar Trails der besseren Elmkategorie dabei, mal ruppig, flowig und rampig, da schnalzt der Trailgormet schon mal mit der Zunge und bevor ich da nun selbst was tippe, erscheint mir dieser Rückgriff als Ausgangstour geeignet, den Elm mal von einer unerwarteten Seite zu zeigen.


----------



## marcel_wob (1. November 2015)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Und, wie war es diesmal?
> 
> @Oberhutzel
> Bei deiner Tourbeschreibung sind ein paar Trails der besseren Elmkategorie dabei, mal ruppig, flowig und rampig, da schnalzt der Trailgormet schon mal mit der Zunge und bevor ich da nun selbst was tippe, erscheint mir dieser Rückgriff als Ausgangstour geeignet, den Elm mal von einer unerwarteten Seite zu zeigen.


Kumpel hatte Feuerwehr- Einsatz :-(
Ich habe dann kurzentschlossen hier im Flachland eine Kardio- Einheit gerissen. Bei dem Wetter hat auch das Spaß gebracht.. 

Nächste Woche neuer Versuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (1. November 2015)

Wetter war ja wohl top heute!
Ich war über 3 1/2 Std verschärft "wandern"!



marcel_wob schrieb:


> Nächste Woche neuer Versuch


----------



## marcel_wob (8. November 2015)

So, Runde geschafft.  
So habe ich mir das vorgestellt,  auch wenn es schon ziemlich matschig war unterm Laub.

Auf jeden Fall Wiederholungsgefahr..


----------



## Edith L. (12. November 2015)

Hallo Marcel, wo biste im Elm lang geschmirgelt?


----------



## marcel_wob (12. November 2015)

Hallo Edith, 
wir sind mehr oder weniger Deinen Vorschlag gefahren,  ab Hemkenrode. 

Matsch ist aber definitiv ein Thema momentan.  Zusammen mit dem Laub gibt es häufig Traktionsprobleme bergauf. 
Aber egal, Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht.


----------



## Edith L. (12. November 2015)

Sehr schön!!!!

Die Tour vom Oberhutzel kann man noch ein wenig pimpen.
So kann man dort, wo der Trail auf der Karte oberhalb der kleinen Seen im Reitlingstal auf den Forstweg herabführt, den Forstweg links hoch in den Elm nehmen. Wenn man dann auf der rechten Seite die Kalkbruchwand am Drachenberg (oberhalb der Bruchwand liegt die kaum noch zu erkennende Krimmelburg) erreicht, geht rechts ein Singetrail rein, der führt einen dann oberhalb des Reitlingstales entlang (Sau geil) bis man auf einen anderen Weg stösst. Fährt man den rechts runter steht man an der Gaststätte im Reitlingstal. Links hoch gibt es den Anschluß in den Elm Richtung Langeleben und Königslutter.

Wer seine Kondition testen will, sollte von Veltheim kommend den Einstieg in den Elm auf dem Forstweg weiter nehmen und nicht rechts auf den Wiesentrail einbiegen. Das ist der längste Einstieg in den Elm. Es geht ab der Straße da tatsächlich fast 4 km ständig bergauf!!! Ein Killer und in der Gruppe immer ein nettes Ausscheidungsfahren mit langem Pokern, bei wem noch was geht!
Empfehlenswert!


----------



## marcel_wob (12. November 2015)

Klingt interessant, werde ich bei Gelegenheit testen. Zumindest versuchen, ich wäre letztes Wochenende schon ohne Handy zig mal woanders rausgekommen ... ;-) Durch das viele Laub war es teilweise schwer zu erkennen, wo der Trail überhaupt lang geht. Aber egal, am Ende geht es darum Spaß zu haben und nicht ne feste Route abzufahren.

Den Konditionstest werde ich mir auf jeden Fall merken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (12. November 2015)

Laub ist im Moment echt fies. Manchmal sind schon schöne Matschlöcher drunter.
Die besten Wege findet man zu dem eh, wenn man auch mal spontan abbiegen kann. Im Zweifelsfall führen alle Wege nach Rom und ernsthaft verfahren kann man sich hier nun wirklich nicht. Und wenndas mal der Fall sein sollte, muss man das sportlich nehmen und die Freude über eine dabei entstandene Entdeckung eines neuen Trails ist auch noch umso größer!
Ich habe mich immer Stück für Stück genau so vorgetastet und mich überraschen lassen.


----------



## Kanonenfutter75 (28. Juli 2019)

Wer ist denn noch so alles regelmäßig im Elm unterwegs. Und wo kommt ihr her?


----------



## chris-roll (29. Juli 2019)

Hier! Bin immer mal unter der Woche aber regelmäßiger (2-3 mal Im Monat) im Elm Trailz wildern.
Zudem nutze ich den Thread von Oberhutzel und Shampoo zur Tourenteilnahme, wie auch den Mailverteiler von Stefan (DAV Mitglied) jeden Donnerstag 18 Uhr ab Brücke Kloster Riddagshausen.

Ich muss sagen, dass der Elm gerade für Braunschweiger die grünere Alternative zum Harz ist. 
Die Trails sind auch echt gut, nur nicht so einfach auffindbar. 
Ich kenne jedoch ein paar gute Strecken und mache hin und wieder geführte Touren für Einsteiger. So auch am 10.08. sowie 18.08.!
Du kannst dich gern anschließen.

Beste Grüße,
Chris


----------



## Kanonenfutter75 (3. August 2019)

Meld dich dann bitte einfach nochmal wegen 10.08. und 18.08.


----------



## track-race (17. August 2019)

chris-roll schrieb:


> Ich kenne jedoch ein paar gute Strecken und mache hin und wieder geführte Touren für Einsteiger. So auch am 10.08. sowie 18.08.!
> Du kannst dich gern anschließen.



Würde mich morgen auch gerne anschließen, wann und wo solls denn losgehen?


----------



## chris-roll (11. September 2019)

Hallo Track - race und Kanonenfutter75

Leider war ich im Beitrag nicht mehr aktiv, Sorry.
An den kommenden 3 Wochenenden plane ich jedoch neue Touren im Elm. Falls ihr Interesse habt,meldet euch via SMS bei mir (017662504318/nutze kein WhatsApp) und wir stimmen uns ab bzw. ich sende euch die Ausschreibung samt Teilnahmebedingungen zu.


----------

